# Kaguya vs. Yamcha



## Memory (Jul 1, 2014)

I heard alot people say that yamcha stomps but I disagree so I wonder how this will turn out.
Restrictions: Teleporting Yamcha to another dimension.
Mindset: To Kill
Location: Naruto and Sasuke vs. Kaguya
Itachis Advice:  No flaming,spamming,or fighting (same as flaming but Itachi doesnt care so yolo  )


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 1, 2014)

Why didn't you just listen to them?


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Jul 1, 2014)

SasukeHyuga88 said:


> I heard alot people say that yamcha stomps but I disagree so I wonder how this will turn out.
> Restrictions: Teleporting Yamcha to another dimension.
> Mindset: To Kill
> Location: Naruto and Sasuke vs. Kaguya
> Itachis Advice:  *No flaming,spamming,or fighting* (same as flaming but Itachi doesnt care so yolo  )



good luck with that


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 1, 2014)

totally legit match you got here.


----------



## Expelsword (Jul 1, 2014)

Who's Kaguya?

Anyway, Yamcha is WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY more powerful than he seems.


----------



## AgentAAA (Jul 1, 2014)

Yamcha gets mach 3000 scaling or whatever it is, right? Regardless, he's got full energy manip control and he should be able to just blast Kaguya into oblivion with one strike still.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 1, 2014)

finally a fight Yamcha wins


----------



## trance (Jul 1, 2014)

At his peak, Yamcha is much stronger than the Piccolo that blew up the moon with near planet level energy. He blows Kaguya and the Nardoverse to dust.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 1, 2014)

eos yamcha is above rikum which means he has either mach 6k or mach 150k () scalling from piccolo moon busting + kaioken 4.
And planet+ stats. 
Honestly, Kaguya can bfr or mindfuck him ( he doesn't have resistance to it and assuming mach 6k) otherwise , nope she is completely fucked in every other stat.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 1, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> eos yamcha is above rikum which means he has either mach 6k or mach 150k () scalling from piccolo moon busting + kaioken 4.
> And planet+ stats.
> Honestly, Kaguya can bfr or mindfuck him ( he doesn't have resistance to it and assuming mach 6k) otherwise , nope she is completely fucked in every other stat.



Him beating Recoome is anime only.He does get planet+ plus and moon speed scaling though


----------



## Ghazan (Jul 1, 2014)

Woah Yamcha doesn't get raped?


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Jul 1, 2014)

Witness your first nardo stomp thread, Ghazan


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jul 1, 2014)

>Yamcha
>Losing to Kaguya

Top fucking lel.
Yup, Yamcha destroys her.

Also, wrong section. This should be in the Animedome.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 1, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> >Yamcha
> >Losing to Kaguya
> 
> Top fucking lel.
> ...


>Yamcha
>surving hax via durability
Top fucking lel.
I said she could win via those means which ignore durability.
Kaguya can beat any Saiyan saga character speed equal (bar kai or kami)or eos fooder using her spatial manipulation. ( nappa resisted to Chaos telekines so mindfuck might not be a given there)
Just deal with it.


----------



## Expelsword (Jul 1, 2014)

Can she do anything before Yamcha obliterates her?


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 1, 2014)

Well you look at that ... Yamcha.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jul 1, 2014)

Expelsword said:


> Can she do anything before Yamcha obliterates her?



Short answer: no.

Long answer: nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 1, 2014)

She gets Wolf Fang Fisted 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXvWtheJWmA[/youtube]


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 1, 2014)

Expelsword said:


> Can she do anything before Yamcha obliterates her?


Teleport him to another dimension?
She can feasibly do it unless the 150k/500k high ends scalling (with ftl frieza saga manga ) were finally accepted.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 1, 2014)

Kaguya gets Yamcha'd by Yamcha.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Jul 1, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> >Yamcha
> >surving hax via durability
> Top fucking lel.
> I said she could win via those means which ignore durability.
> ...



Yeah guys, just deal with it, gosh!


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Jul 1, 2014)

Stop picking on Kaguya!

Can't you see that she can beat saiyan saga, with her uber h4x0r sk1llz??

   :ignoramus  x 9001


----------



## AgentAAA (Jul 2, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Teleport him to another dimension?
> She can feasibly do it unless the 150k/500k high ends scalling (with ftl frieza saga manga ) were finally accepted.



I guess she could leave him there... assuming it doesn't take chakra for her to do so, but she's only been shown to teleport to a couple locations, so it can be assumed she can't just chuck him into the sun - otherwise, there's nothing stopping her from doing so to nardo or sauce.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> I guess she could leave him there... assuming it doesn't take chakra for her to do so, but she's only been shown to teleport to a couple locations, so it can be assumed she can't just chuck him into the sun - otherwise, there's nothing stopping her from doing so to nardo or sauce.


Even if it takes. the match ends the moment he leaves the battlefield. (Bfr victory)


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 2, 2014)

Assuming even if Kaguya were to choose use hax on Yamcha right off the bat, the latter still has the better reactions to lob a ki blast that will surely destroy her if she gets hit. Either she is forced to focus on evasion to save herself (which becomes futile when her opponent has spammable attacks capable of one-shotting her) or she can try to hax him and risk getting killed in the process. Either way means she won't win regardless.

 Hax is really useful and all, but it becomes a problem when the speed disadvantage makes it too difficult to use right off the bat without getting killed.


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 2, 2014)

Also, this belongs to the Manga/Anime Dome.


----------



## Red Angel (Jul 2, 2014)

>notices iwandesu trying to use Kaguya's hax as an argument

Would be the perfect time for a "bitches don't know" meme with Kaguya's face shopped on it

"Bitches don't know bout mah hax powahs"

And even Raditz can reduce Nardoverse to dust


----------



## Expelsword (Jul 2, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Even if it takes. the match ends the moment he leaves the battlefield. (Bfr victory)



Actually, BFR only wins the match if the opponent can't return within a reasonable amount of time.
For example, if she were fighting in the United States, and teleported Superman to Africa, would it actually do anything? 

No.

Yamcha is very fast, so she's going to have to throw him pretty far.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 2, 2014)

Expelsword said:


> Actually, BFR only wins the match if the opponent can't return within a reasonable amount of time.
> For example, if she were fighting in the United States, and teleported Superman to Africa, would it actually do anything?
> 
> No.
> ...



I'm pretty sure the BFR does have to do with dimensions though. Not that I'm saying she'd be able to pull it off


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2014)

Ampchu said:


> Assuming even if Kaguya were to choose use hax on Yamcha right off the bat, the latter still has the better reactions to lob a ki blast that will surely destroy her if she gets hit. Either she is forced to focus on evasion to save herself (which becomes futile when her opponent has spammable attacks capable of one-shotting her) or she can try to hax him and risk getting killed in the process. Either way means she won't win regardless.
> 
> * Hax is really useful and all, but it becomes a problem when the speed disadvantage makes it too difficult to use right off the bat without getting killed.[*


Ampchu, we are talking about a difference of 0,5x of speed .
It is fucking leagues from a speedblitz scenario .
BL she will go all out right from the start which means she will instatanely teleport herself and  yamcha. She needs a think yamcha needs to pull his arm and wait the ki blast land.
Btw, the idea of Kaguya being killed by the first hit is also wrong. Cuz the same has at least one izanagi to spam which gives her a free hit pass.
Not saying she will win 10/10 but she has a really decent chance of beating him by bfr scenario.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jul 2, 2014)

Who said anything about speedblitzing?
Yamcha has the higher reactions which means he'll get the first hit in...
With a ki blast that gets scaled to the speed of Piccolo's small planet level moonbuster.
A ki blast with a large AoE too, to boot.


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 2, 2014)

Basically, NightmareCinema got my idea across, Iwan. Having the privilege to go first will certainly mean Kaguya is in a tricky situation here since she still kinda needs to think first to assure flawless victory. Not in this case where trying to hax Yamcha with the chance to attack last means mutual defeat on both sides at best, Kaguya being caught unprepared and nuked at worst.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> Who said anything about speedblitzing?
> Yamcha has the higher reactions which means he'll get the first hit in...
> *With a ki blast that gets scaled to the speed of Piccolo's small planet level moonbuster.*
> A ki blast with a large AoE too, to boot.


He gets scaled from kaioken x4 and piccolo moon blast.
Blast alone is ludicrous 1,5k 
Back on the post for an actual answer for both you and Ampchu.
She is not getting beat by being killed once.
She can have an actual free hit using izanagi, Or revive using her izanagi after being hit at the draw situation.
Only way for yamcha winning flawless is planet bust right of the beginning.(which is unlikely cuz he dies on this casis)
Also a though is more casual than a ki blast. She has the time for a though exactly because this is not an speedblitz scenario.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jul 2, 2014)

Yamcha doesn't need to outright planetbust to win, Iwandesu.
Ever heard of concentrated attacks?
You know, the shit Saint Seiya excels at doing despite what downplayers say?
Yeah...
Dragon Ball can do the same.
There you go.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 2, 2014)

Iwanderp must be in the illusion that yamcha and kaguya would be aware that the match has started at the same time, or that yamcha cannot think to act before kaguya can.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jul 2, 2014)

Spammable ki blasts FTW.
GG, Kaguya, you thirsty-as-fuck moon bitch.


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 2, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> Spammable ki blasts FTW.
> GG, *Kaguya, you thirsty-as-fuck moon bitch.*



 It's funny since I've said earlier that Kaguya is practically the new Othinus around here.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 2, 2014)

Ampchu said:


> It's funny since I've said earlier that Kaguya is practically the new Othinus around here.



At least she's fully dressed


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 2, 2014)

Certainly a step up in the league of decency. 

 I cannot fathom how Othinus' design is even considerable at all regardless of whatever shoddy justification is behind it.


----------



## xlab3000 (Jul 2, 2014)

Yamcha takes it.


----------



## trance (Jul 2, 2014)

How is this still being debated? 

The nanosecond she moves, Yamcha fires a random, casual ki blast at the planet and she dies.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 2, 2014)

Whelp, latest chapter proves that if you can fly, then you can dodge Kaguya's BFR

GFG Thirsty moon bitch


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 2, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Whelp, latest chapter proves that if you can fly, then you can dodge Kaguya's BFR



 The Cancerdome's current favorite trump card has now been neutered and nothing of value was lost.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 2, 2014)

Ampchu said:


> The Cancerdome's current favorite trump card has now been neutered and nothing of value was lost.



That was her warp-style S/T technique, all she did was make her arm appear there as opposed to what she was doing before. You can compare this with Leorio and that random GI emitter's hatsu ability


----------



## TehChron (Jul 2, 2014)

Which basically means that said BFR was never anything special to begin with 

Kaguya vs Johnny Joestar next?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 2, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Which basically means that said BFR was never anything special to begin with
> 
> Kaguya vs Johnny Joestar next?



even if he gets stat scaling Tusk 4 is too slow. 

From what I understand she's using two different S/T jutsu. One warps her around through dimensional portals, the other can create dimensions (this is what she uses to BFR)


----------



## TehChron (Jul 2, 2014)

No, what she used to BFR was the S/T jutsu by dragging Sasuke through a hole in it

She's dealing with Naruto directly in spite of there being 4 more live individuals in the area she's not doing anything about

Peddle your revisonist bullshit elsewhere


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> Yamcha doesn't need to outright planetbust to win, Iwandesu.
> Ever heard of concentrated attacks?
> You know, the shit Saint Seiya excels at doing despite what downplayers say?
> Yeah...
> ...


I'm not arguing against concentrated bs. (i'm a saint seiya supporter which already argued this shit many times with said downplayers.)
What i meant was that even if she uses izanagi to survive the ki blast she can't survive the explosion right after.
Do you know what izanagi does? Cuz doesn't seem to be the case 
Anyway, this doesn't matter last chapter is out.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm confused. Exactly what happened this chapter proves that her BFR doesn't work on flying foes?

Kaguya opens a portal next to naruto

Naruto moves away before she can reach through and grab him.

What exactly does that prove?

Nevermind it still doesn't say anything about her initial warping ability that sent Naruto and Sasuke to the lava dimension in the first place.

Not saying that Kaguya wins, but lets not start grasping.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 2, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> I'm confused. Exactly what happened this chapter proves that her BFR doesn't work on flying foes?
> 
> Kaguya opens a portal next to naruto
> 
> ...



You mean the initial warping ability that Kaguya seems tethered to?

Where instead of doing what she did with the Sauce, i.e. dumping him and leaving him in a desert to die of his thirst, Kaguya seems "determined" to kill Naruto with sharp pillars of ice?

It kind of implies that your suggestion outright isnt possible. As for flying being able to negate the BFR, it's called _dodging_. A strange and wondrous concept, I'm sure.

Honestly, all these attempts to hype Kaguya and Nardo top tiers as being unbeatable compared to other series above their weight class reeks almost as bad as Greedo's attempts to hype his loli waifu.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 2, 2014)

Or you can argue "lol author intent" or "lol PIS/CIS" in an attempt to further inflate Kaguya's powerlevels

Drowning the cancers final hopes in the bathtub just as theyre born does have a certain appeal to it, after all


----------



## LineageCold (Jul 2, 2014)

Just pointing this out for future references.


Kaguya has 2 kinds of Bfr.

A instant aoe kamui warp.(or in other words instant "Dimensional Bfr")


And another were she can travel/drag somebody into


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 2, 2014)

TehChron said:


> You mean the initial warping ability that Kaguya seems tethered to?



I don't recall denying that she warps herself in the process as well.



TehChron said:


> Where instead of doing what she did with the Sauce, i.e. dumping him and leaving him in a desert to die of his thirst, Kaguya seems "determined" to kill Naruto with sharp pillars of ice?



She didn't do that to leave Sasuke to die of thirst. She just separated them so that they had no possible way of sealing her and so that she could absorb Naruto's chakra without interruption.



TehChron said:


> It kind of implies that your suggestion outright isnt possible. As for flying being able to negate the BFR, it's called _dodging_. A strange and wondrous concept, I'm sure.



Except that you guys were babbling as if we've been saying that the portal based BFR was unavoidable before that. I don't recall anyone actually saying that.


----------



## Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha (Jul 2, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Except that you guys were babbling as if we've been saying that the portal based BFR was unavoidable before that. I don't recall anyone actually saying that.



Pretty sure a lot of people are confusing her two different BFR abilities 

1) she has a AOE BFR  
2) she has the space manipulating ability  ( this is the one she used on Sasuke )


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 2, 2014)

It's not even, eos Yamcha brutally rapes her.


----------



## trance (Jul 2, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> Just pointing this out for future references.
> 
> 
> Kaguya has 2 kinds of Bfr.
> ...



Doesn't matter. Yamcha still nukes her.



> And another were she can travel/drag somebody into



And Yamcha will sense her, react and promptly blast her to dust.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Doesn't matter. Yamcha still nukes her.
> And Yamcha will sense her, react and promptly blast her to dust.


>She will bfr first.
Yamcha can move 0,5 meter faster.
He throws a ki blast.
Kaguya perceives his existance
The ki blast will have crossed 1 meter
He is istantly bfr'ed
She still has mathematical time to avoid using her 19 meters
 bolded is true, though.


----------



## trance (Jul 2, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> >She will bfr first.
> Yamcha can move 0,5 meter faster.
> He throws a ki blast.
> Kaguya perceives his existance
> ...



What dimension they're in is blown to hell (or a planet sized portion of it) along with her.

Stop wanking Nardo.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jul 2, 2014)

Wait, is this EoS Yamcha?


If that's the case, then she does get nuked faster than she can react.


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 2, 2014)

Given the OP never stated which part of DB for Yamcha is being used here, we go by the default of strongest which will be EoS... so, yeah.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jul 2, 2014)

Then there you go.
Why this was debated for 4 fucking pages, I'll never know.
EoS Yamcha nukes.
/thread


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 2, 2014)

OP also restricted BFR, so I'm not even sure why it's being debated.


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 2, 2014)

Easy, it's because certain Nardo supporters holding on to the very last straws they are grasping hard onto for their precious not-ninjas and thirsty moon queen not to get nuked.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> What dimension they're in is blown to hell (or a planet sized portion of it) along with her.
> 
> Stop wanking Nardo.


I fail to see how this is wanking.
I'm saying she can bfr a mach 6k guy with nothing to Brag about besides dc and durability.
While i'm giving a mathematical reason to why a 0.5 x times speed advantage is nowhere enough to guarantee a winning on a OHKO match.
Frankly, the one which is arguing dc over hax on such bad scenario for the dc side should think before claiming i'm wanking jack (not that matter, but i like DB way better than nardo)


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> OP also restricted BFR, so I'm not even sure why it's being debated.


He hadn't when he made this thread 
If bfr is now restricted, yamcha nukes and everyone can be happy


----------



## TehChron (Jul 2, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> >She will bfr first.
> Yamcha can move 0,5 meter faster.
> He throws a ki blast.
> Kaguya perceives his existance
> ...



Can't BFR if she's along for the ride, I'm afraid


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 2, 2014)

But seriously what difference does it make? It's not like Yamcha had any noticeable feats when he came back to life.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 2, 2014)

Yamcha too fast for Kaguya.


----------



## Expelsword (Jul 2, 2014)

Yamcha is too everything for Kaguya.


----------



## kaiyokoon (Jul 2, 2014)

Why in the hell are people talking about Kaguyas AOE warp as a bfr when she has never shown being able to do that without also being transported to the area she warps everyone to.. that isn't bfr, it's just changing the scenery for everyone including her...

As for her portals, they can be dodged quite easily it seems, setting aside the fact that it has yet to be explained where exactly she's transporting people to, which is a huge factor because if the destination is still on earth he's just going to return to her location rapidly or take out a considerable chunk of the planet from wherever he is with a ki blast. She's not doing anything useful before she gets annihilated.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 2, 2014)

kaiyokoon said:


> Why in the hell are people talking about Kaguyas AOE warp as a bfr when she has never shown being able to do that without also being transported to the area she warps everyone to.. that isn't bfr, it's just changing the scenery for everyone including her...



That would be true if she wasn't capable of immediately teleporting herself back leaving her opponent their after words.



kaiyokoon said:


> As for her portals, they can be dodged quite easily it seems,



Assuming you know they are coming or have the appropriate sensing abilities.



kaiyokoon said:


> setting aside the fact that it has yet to be explained where exactly she's transporting people to,



Other dimensions.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 2, 2014)

You mean teleporting via going through the very conspicuous holes she opens up in the air, right?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2014)

TehChron said:


> You mean teleporting via going through the very conspicuous holes she opens up in the air, right?


Nope, she clearly has 2 types of teleporting (unless you are claiming she went through the hole at the same time which 5 different arms pulled Sakura, nardo, sauce, obito and kakashi)
Anyway, yamcha nukes. She can't bfr due to the restriction.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jul 2, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Nope, she clearly has 2 types of teleporting (unless you are claiming she went through the hole at the same time which 5 different arms pulled Sakura, nardo, sauce, obito and kakashi)
> Anyway, yamcha nukes. She can't bfr due to the restriction.



She can't BFR even without the restriction so that point's worthless however you spin it.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> She can't BFR even without the restriction so that point's worthless however you spin it.


She can due to reasons I previously stated and honestly this doesn't matter to this thread anymore (fell free to PM me or wathever)


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jul 2, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> She can due to reasons I previously stated and honestly this doesn't matter to this thread anymore (fell free to PM me or wathever)



So she's gonna BFR Yamcha despite her speed disadvantage against him.
Riiiiiight.

And as for Izanagi, I fail to see how that'll protect her from a ki blast with a large AoE.

So no, she's not going to be BFRing anyone and/or any thing that's faster and stronger than her.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 2, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> She can due to reasons I previously stated and honestly this doesn't matter to this thread anymore (fell free to PM me or wathever)



Two different abilities.

Ones a BFR, like Obitos physical touch Kamui, and the other is a mass teleport that apparently requires her to come along for the ride

Its pretty obvious


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 2, 2014)

TehChron said:


> You mean teleporting via going through the very conspicuous holes she opens up in the air, right?



You say that as if it takes a long time. 

Not that it helps her against people with a massive speed advantage like Yamcha mind you.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 2, 2014)

All that matters is that its,not instant


----------



## Dangai Ichigo (Jul 2, 2014)

Yamcha fists her.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 2, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Yamcha too fast for Kaguya.



How so?

Aren't God-tiers in naruto (Juubito and above) supposed to be ridiculously fast? I think someone here somehow got them in the Sub-Relitivistic range or something?

Yamcha is still MHS+ unless we scale him to SSJ Gotenks or Perfect Cell it looks to me like he gets blitzed here.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 2, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> How so?
> 
> Aren't God-tiers in naruto (Juubito and above) supposed to be ridiculously fast? I think someone here somehow got them in the Sub-Relitivistic range or something?



That sub reletevistic calc got debunked.


----------



## Expelsword (Jul 2, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> That sub reletevistic calc got debunked.



You've piqued my interest.
What was the flaw?


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 2, 2014)

Expelsword said:


> You've piqued my interest.
> What was the flaw?



Their wasn't so much a flaw as just newer, more direct information gave us different results.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> So she's gonna BFR Yamcha despite her speed disadvantage against him.
> Riiiiiight.
> 
> And as for Izanagi, I fail to see how that'll protect her from a ki blast with a large AoE.
> ...


I already explained to you why a freaking 0,5x advantage is anything but decisive.
And if you fail to realize why a tecnique which saved obito from a 10 minutes worthy explosion is  going to turn a 10 secs explosion useless you must be either trolling or blind


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 2, 2014)

Pretty sure EOS Yamcha has a much larger speed advantage than just that.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 2, 2014)

Yamcha by end of series blitzes no doubt about that.


----------



## King Kakarot (Jul 2, 2014)

is this not accepted?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 2, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> That sub reletevistic calc got debunked.



How fast are they now?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 2, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> How so?
> 
> Aren't God-tiers in naruto (Juubito and above) supposed to be ridiculously fast? I think someone here somehow got them in the Sub-Relitivistic range or something?
> 
> Yamcha is still MHS+ unless we scale him to SSJ Gotenks or Perfect Cell it looks to me like he gets blitzed here.



He gets scaled to Piccolo's moon busting speed. Naruto's been downgraded in speed to around mach 4k as opposed to 24k


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Pretty sure EOS Yamcha has a much larger speed advantage than just that.


Is that so?
Eos yamcha has no feat to speak of besides being one shoted by buu .
I don't even recall a feat might enough to put him at mach 6k outside the anime when he beat rikum.
Only way to yamcha insta blitz Is having mach 80k. Only way to blitz from a decent range is having 40K.
To achieve this. One must be fullpowered turles level at the anime.(kaioken?10 mach 60k) or 50% frieza for lack of others at the manga (20x kaioken + 3x kaioken mach 360 k)
Or just accept the mach 125k end for piccolo moon blast


----------



## King Kakarot (Jul 2, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Is that so?
> Eos yamcha has no feat to speak of besides being one shoted by buu .
> I don't even recall a feat might enough to put him at mach 6k outside the anime when he beat rikum.
> Only way to yamcha insta blitz Is having mach 80k. Only way to blitz from a decent range is having 40K.
> ...



anime yamcha is ssj2 tier my freind


----------



## King Kakarot (Jul 2, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> To be fair, later he spars evenly against the hercules rip-off, but we don't know where that puts him.



it puts him at ssj2 tier seeing that olibu was his name( not sure) could fight pikkon evenly and the latter can casually swat cell away like a fly


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2014)

King Kakarot said:


> if anime yamcha is shit tier i wonder what that makes kaguya


Kaguya is scum shit of a used condom tier 
But like babidi she is a shit tier with hax that let her dance with stronger characters.


----------



## AgentAAA (Jul 2, 2014)

King Kakarot said:


> it puts him at ssj2 tier seeing that olibu was his name( not sure) could fight pikkon evenly and the latter can casually swat cell away like a fly



Olibu fought Pikkon evenly? I thought he was considered comparable, but a tier below. Well, not that it matters either way, if he can even somewhat spar with Pikkon, that puts Yamcha at minimum SS Vegeta levels if not frieza saga levels.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2014)

King Kakarot said:


> it puts him at ssj2 tier seeing that olibu was his name( not sure) could fight pikkon evenly and the latter can casually swat cell away like a fly



Goku fought pikkon evenly and still needed a super Saiyan kaioken.
Olibu give a decent fight to pikkon , though
Yamcha doing the same is blatantly jobbing work and outlier. He is fooder to characters that are evenly with buu saga gohan ssj. (Kibito)
Anyway, surviving a beat down from cell jr is > frieza so yeah.
One can say that Yamcha easily speedblitz.


----------



## King Kakarot (Jul 2, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Goku fought pikkon evenly and still needed a super Saiyan kaioken.
> Olibu give a decent fight to pikkon , though
> *Yamcha doing the same is blatantly jobbing work and outlier*. He is fooder to characters that are evenly with buu saga gohan ssj. (Kibito)



it's the anime i wouldn't lose sleep over it 

Yamcha being a ssj1 tier is a joke in itself


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2014)

King Kakarot said:


> it's the anime i wouldn't lose sleep over it
> 
> Yamcha being a ssj1 tier is a joke in itself


Lol, indeed 
Anyway, yamcha > 50% frieza doesn't make me instantly wanna puke considering he didn't receive the cell jr treatment by the cell jr's


----------



## AgentAAA (Jul 3, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Lol, indeed
> Anyway, yamcha > 50% frieza doesn't make me instantly wanna puke considering he didn't receive the cell jr treatment by the cell jr's



also to be fair it's EOS Yamcha and anime/movies made the SSJ level much more meaningless than it already was by buu-saga in story.


----------



## trance (Jul 3, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> Olibu fought Pikkon evenly? I thought he was considered comparable, but a tier below. Well, not that it matters either way, if he can even somewhat spar with Pikkon, that puts Yamcha at minimum SS Vegeta levels if not frieza saga levels.



He fought on par with Pikkon who still had his weighted clothes on and didn't even use "Thunder Flash Attack". Still, he fared much better than Cell did yet couldn't even touch Yamcha and was subsequently KOed, so that makes anime Yamcha far stronger than a Cell Saga Mastered Super Saiyan.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 3, 2014)

EOS Goku in base is actually weaker than 100% Freiza so I don't see how Yamcha could even begin to hold his own in any post-Namek situation

But that's neither here nor there. How has this thread lasted this long?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jul 3, 2014)

Oh god this thread.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 3, 2014)

How the fuck did this thread go on for this long? 

Yamcha nukes her and is done with it.


----------



## Expelsword (Jul 3, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> EOS Goku in base is actually weaker than 100% Freiza.



Goku doesn't walk around in 100% base form.


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Jul 3, 2014)

Given how ineffectually Kaguya is dealing with Naruto and co. (given the scope of her powers) I feel that Kaguya is too stupid to use her hax in an effective manner against Yamcha.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 3, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> How the fuck did this thread go on for this long?
> 
> Yamcha nukes her and is done with it.


I guess the discussion now is about how well tier wise is Eos yamcha.
There is no need to argue such outlier as yamcha beating up a character on olibu tier.
Anyone which can survive a cell jr flick without  happening is well above 50% frieza


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 3, 2014)

TheSweetFleshofDeath said:


> Given how ineffectually Kaguya is dealing with Naruto and co. (given the scope of her powers) I feel that Kaguya is too stupid to use her hax in an effective manner against Yamcha.



Aside from not just warping them away and letting them starve (if that's even an issue with naruto since chakra can substitute for nutrition) how is she being ineffective with her powers?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jul 3, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> I guess the discussion now is about how well tier wise is Eos yamcha.
> There is no need to argue such outlier as yamcha beating up a character on olibu tier.
> Anyone which can survive a cell jr flick without  happening is well above 50% frieza



Well, they had more or less the same reaction, but no poof afterwards 
Also, wasn't that a filler movie anyways?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 3, 2014)

Totally not a cat said:


> Well, they had more or less the same reaction, but no poof afterwards
> Also, wasn't that a filler movie anyways?


I honestly don't know if the TV specials are cannon (bardock episode was) 
But it doesn't matter on this sense. casual hits from 2nd form cell fucked #16 , Frieza was the absolute punch bag of namek ssj goku and was one shoted by ssj trunks. Not being one shoted by a cell jr is a feat by itself(Granted, it was less than casual for the cell jr incapacitate him )
Cell jr>=Super vegeta>Imperfect cell>>Android 16 > cell>=#18> super Saiyan vegeta>>#19>=ssj trunks>ssj namek goku>> 50% frieza


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Jul 3, 2014)

> Aside from not just warping them away and letting them starve (if that's even an issue with naruto since chakra can substitute for nutrition) how is she being ineffective with her powers?



Do I really need to answer this question?  She has full on reality warping, and snowy tundras are the best she can do?  Hell, she even gives them ample time to recover.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 3, 2014)

TheSweetFleshofDeath said:


> Do I really need to answer this question?  She has full on reality warping, and snowy tundras are the best she can do?  Hell, she even gives them ample time to recover.



What reality warping?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 3, 2014)

she can't reality warp

just control the environment and do a mass BFR


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jul 3, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> I honestly don't know if the TV specials are cannon (bardock episode was)
> But it doesn't matter on this sense. casual hits from 2nd form cell fucked #16 , Frieza was the absolute punch bag of namek ssj goku and was one shoted by ssj trunks. Not being one shoted by a cell jr is a feat by itself(Granted, it was less than casual for the cell jr incapacitate him )
> Cell jr>=Super vegeta>Imperfect cell>>Android 16 > cell>=#18> super Saiyan vegeta>>#19>=ssj trunks>ssj namek goku>> 50% frieza



Just saying


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 3, 2014)

Totally not a cat said:


> Just saying


No problem .
It's still fun that all cannon Yamcha feats come from defeats.
>jackie chun wave a hand. Yamcha is out the Ring.
>tenshinhan kick. Yamcha break his Leg
>shen wrists . Yamcha is out the Ring
>saibamen explodes. Yamcha is dead.
>#20 pierce through yamcha
>cell jr. break his arm.
>buu eat.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 3, 2014)

23rd World Martial Arts Tournament Yajirobe vs Yamcha might've been a good match. He might still lose as Yajirobe was fairly close in power to 22nd Goku


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 3, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> 23rd World Martial Arts Tournament Yajirobe vs Yamcha might've been a good match. He might still lose as Yajirobe was fairly close in power to 22nd Goku


Well yeah.
Sadly he faced shen.
when you think yajirobe was actually above Chaos and pre sayan training piccolo at Saiyan saga....
Yajirobe cutting through the moon would be priceless.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Jul 4, 2014)

Kaguya takes it....in the ass.


----------



## trance (Jul 5, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Well yeah.
> Sadly he faced shen.
> when you think yajirobe was actually above Chaos and pre sayan training piccolo at Saiyan saga....
> Yajirobe cutting through the moon would be priceless.



Just means he can tank an attack in the double digit zettatons.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 6, 2014)

Kaguya gets the Bauer treatment.


----------



## Tapion (Jul 6, 2014)

Generic ki blast.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jul 6, 2014)

kinda bullshit how yamcha just gets every stat he has handed to him via being a dbz character and powerscaling. feats only, whats he even got?


----------



## TehChron (Jul 6, 2014)

One-shotting Recoome


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 6, 2014)

crystalblade13 said:


> kinda bullshit how yamcha just gets every stat he has handed to him via being a dbz character and powerscaling. feats only, whats he even got?


Anime yamcha cover all the bs with more bs. 
Raped rikum 
*Toyed with a Perfect cell level character*
Honestly, toei sucks


----------

